# Portable Routing



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the Portable Routing forum!!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*potable router forum*



BobandRick said:


> Welcome to the Portable Routing forum!!



Do you mean 'hand held' routing such as the 'plunge mode' ? I know most router users place their router in the router table (I did when I got my first router) and as you say 90% of routing is done in the router table. Since I have come to understand why we were supplied with a template guide after a great deal of research. It is my opinion that the template guide is the most essential accessory supplied with the router and we had neglected it for years.

Maybe we should have a forum routing with template guides and others can have the opportunity to demonstrate how they are used.
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> Do you mean 'hand held' routing such as the 'plunge mode' ? I know most router users place their router in the router table (I did when I got my first router) and as you say 90% of routing is done in the router table. Since I have come to understand why we were supplied with a template guide after a great deal of research. It is my opinion that the template guide is the most essential accessory supplied with the router and we had neglected it for years.
> 
> Maybe we should have a forum routing with template guides and others can have the opportunity to demonstrate how they are used.
> Tom


 I think a major heading of "Templates" would be nice. I've posted a few template "how to's" under:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=163
I have two more underway so I'm sure we can get TT and others to make this a worth while heading.

I'm a little surprised that more people are not using or informed about templates, not sure why that is.

BTW who came up with the number of 90% in table use, that sounds way to high. Of the people I know and woodworking clubs I've been in I would say that 90% of the router users did not even have a table and I personally don't use the table mounted router 90% of the time.

Anyway I'm all for a "Template" area!

Ed


----------

